

Google Is Funding Its Own 6.6bn Adblocking Shakedown - mcortland
http://blog.pagefair.com/2015/google-losing-billions-adblock-devils-deal/

======
josefresco
An _interesting_ choice of sample data:

“For a site that serves 10 million page views per day, with three ads per
page, sold at a rate of $5 CPM, this could translate into daily losses of
about $20,000.”

365,000 page views per year (and a $5 CPM) is impressive to say the least.

